# Starwood & Property Taxes



## MON2REY (May 8, 2006)

I have to admit up front that when we purchased our unit at WKORVN I did not read all the very fine print and relied on the saleswomans explanation probably more than I should have.  This weekend I was reading through my papers again and could not find a definative answer to this question:  Do my annual fees ($1675) include property taxes?  Do we as timeshare owners even pay property taxes?  I see mention of an excise (renters) tax of about $65 per week but not property taxes specifically.  Thanks in advance.
Jim


----------



## damorgan (May 8, 2006)

Mon2Rey,

I think the answer is yes - we do pay property tax.  I own at WMH and have just paid mine directly following assessment and supplemental assessment.  It's a hidden cost that isn't spelt out at purchase, and I didn't think to ask.  It wouldn't have put me off but would have been nice to have known.


----------



## Dave M (May 8, 2006)

At least in the U.S., timeshares will have property taxes assessed, because the timeshares constitute real estate. In most states, the resort pays the taxes and they are included in (or sometimes separately stated as part of) the annual maintenance fee. In a few states (e.g., California), the property taxes are billed directly to and payable by the timeshare owner. 

See this article from the TUG Advice section for the income tax treatment of such property taxes. Some are deductible and some are not.


----------



## DeniseM (May 8, 2006)

Oh, yes!  WKORV owners pay a very healthy property tax and it went up a lot this year.  It is included in the MF bill.  There is a breakdown of the fees on the second page of the MF billing and it is listed as Ad Valorem Taxes.

The info. is also available on the owner's website - www.mystarcentral.com

Taxes for 2006 are:

2 bdm. deluxe - $172.32
2 bdm. - $125.06
1 bdm. - $105.51


----------



## MON2REY (May 8, 2006)

Thanks everyone.  It is at least reassuring to know that the tax is included in the MF and not an additional amount.  Denise, have the taxes remained fairly constant or do they increase annually?


----------



## DeniseM (May 8, 2006)

They took a big jump this year.  Hawaii passed new legislation taxing timeshare owners at a higher rate.


----------

